# идти/пойти



## Wasmachien

Hi,

I'm having some difficulties understanding the nuances between идти and пойти. For example: what's the difference between 'завтра мы идём в кино' and 'завтра мы пойдём в кино'? I know that пойти has more to do with 'starting to go/set off' but that doesn't seem to be the case here?

Thanks.


----------



## Q-cumber

"идти"  is an imperfect verb.
"пойти"  is a perfect verb.

"Завтра мы пойдём в кино." is the correct future tense construction <we'll go>.
 "Завтра мы идём в кино." is rather a colloquial phrase.


----------



## Maroseika

I don't think Imperfect is colloquial here. For me it rather expresses semantic accent on the process, while Perfect - on the result of the action. Maybe in this very example this is not so clear, but in the following one it's more evident:

Мы завтра уезжаем.
Мы завтра уедем.

Поужинаешь с нами?
Ты ужинаешь с нами?


----------



## Panda Nocta

Maroseika said:


> I don't think Imperfect is colloquial here. For me it rather expresses semantic accent on the process, while Perfect - on the result of the action. Maybe in this very example this is not so clear, but in the following one it's more evident:
> 
> Мы завтра уезжаем.
> Мы завтра уедем.
> 
> Поужинаешь с нами?
> Ты ужинаешь с нами?


I agree with Maroseika.


----------



## Apus apus

Sorry Maroseika and Panda Nocta, but for non native speakers this is not really understandable... could you add a translation/explanation to your examples ?

Thank you.
An ignorant Belgian.


----------



## Maroseika

Apus apus said:


> Sorry Maroseika and Panda Nocta, but for non native speakers this is not really understandable... could you add a translation/explanation to your examples ?
> 
> Thank you.
> An ignorant Belgian.


 
Мы завтра уезжаем. We arу leaving tomorrow. Accent (nuance): tomorrow we'll be in the process of departing.

Мы завтра уедем. We'll leave tomorrow. Accent: tomorrow we'll get left.

Again: this is only a nuance, and in most cases both forms are applicable. However the very grammar defines the nuance: 

Perfect means completed action and therefore completeness of the action is implicited and result is more important.
Imperfect means uncompleted action and therefore continuousity of the action is implicited resulting in the accent on the action itself.


----------



## Apus apus

It is very subtle indeed.

Thank you for your explanation !


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> I don't think Imperfect is colloquial here.



Actually I was talking about the usage of present tense verbs to describe future events. Such a constructions are mostly used with verbs expressing movement (лететь, идти, ехать, бежать, etc.)

Завтра мы бежим <будем бежать> кросс. 
Утром он летит <полетит, улетит> в Париж.
Вечером мы идём <пойдём> в кино.

....and so on. 

There's nothing wrong with these phrases, yet they're rather colloquial.


----------



## Struna

Maroseika said:


> Мы завтра уезжаем.
> Мы завтра уедем.



"Мы завтра уедем" - I would say that he or she has a ticket already. 

for ex I would say like that:

"В среду я узжаю в Хельсинки утром на машине. (I do not know about exact time). Из Хельсинки я уеду в 14 часа в Санкт-Петербург".


----------



## slavic_one

Как обыкновенно в понедельник, мы завтра идем в кино. Но, мы и в пятницу пойдем в кино.


----------



## Maroseika

slavic_one said:


> Как обыкновенно в понедельник, мы завтра идем в кино. .


 Завтра, как обычно (как заведено у нас) по понедельникам, мы идем/пойдем в кино.
Both variants are possible, but again - with a bit different sence.


----------



## aneta9

i think it is more important to explain in which cases you would use which one.

When you use it to describe *the present*, then you should know that *Пойти* - always expresses future, whereas *Идти *is whether what you are doing this very second, or what you do in general. 

Example:
 Я пойду в школу - I will go to school (in a second). Я иду в школу - I am going to school (right now). 

 When you use *Я иду* to describe future then it comes out like a general plan. In the same sence you would say in english "*Ok, every day I go to store, then I meet my friend, then I go to work*".
So to sum up, "Я иду" is something you are doing every day or something you are doing at this very moment. "Я пойду" - I will be going or I will go.

I hope I did not miss anything...


----------



## Q-cumber

struna said:


> for ex i would say like that:
> 
> "В среду я узжаю в Хельсинки утром на машине. (i do not know about exact time). Из Хельсинки я уеду в 14 часов в Санкт-Петербург".


Мне не нравятся обе фразы с точки зрения стилистики. Так не говорят...


----------



## dec-sev

Wasmachien said:


> ... what's the difference between 'завтра мы идём в кино' and 'завтра мы пойдём в кино'?


 I don't see any.


Maroseika said:


> Мы завтра уезжаем. We arу leaving tomorrow. Accent (nuance): tomorrow we'll be in the process of departing.


Я всегда думал, и меня так учили, что континиус по отношению к тому, что произойдет в будущем (завтра) означает, «заранее принятое решение» и нет здесь ни какого особого нюанса of being in the process of departing.


> Perfect means completed action and therefore completeness of the action is implicited and result is more important.


А в чем именно состоит завершенность действия? То есть _идём_ – не известно дойдем ли до кинотеатра, а _пойдем_, то уж точно ни в каком баре не застрянем? 
Не думаю, что это удачный пример, чтобы объяснять человеку глаголы совершенного и несовершенного вида. Если бы было «я читал книгу» и «я прочитал книгу», то это было бы более очевидно и понятно.


Struna said:


> "Мы завтра уедем" - I would say that he or she has a ticket already.


Completely misleading:
_Мы завтра уезжаем в Киев, мы уже взяли билеты_. _Уезжаем_ is also possible and, in my opinion, it’s even better. 
В вариантах с Хельсинки тоже можно заменить _уезжаю_ на _уеду_ и наоборот и это не придаст предложению ни какого временного оттенка, ни какого-либо другого нюанса.
Единственный нюанс, который я вижу во втором примере, что Вы поедете в Санкт-Петербург, а не в какой-нибудь другой город. 


Apus apus said:


> "It is very subtle indeed.


As you must have noticed I’m fairly good at criticizing others  May be the following dialog will help you to get the idea:

- Я еду в Москву послезавтра. Я взял билеты на 14.00
- Но в таком случаe ты не успеешь на встречу с клиентом! Поезд до Москвы идет сутки!
- Ты прав. Я сдам билеты и поеду завтра.  

_Поеду_ in the last sentence cannot be substituted by _еду_. At least _еду _would not sound good to my ears.  But I don’t know how to explain it. In this particular case it’s similar to “I’m going” vs. “I will”. Back to the original question with the cinema; I don’t see any difference at all. At least with no context given.


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> i don't see any.
> Я всегда думал, и меня так учили, что континиус по отношению к тому, что произойдет в будущем (завтра) означает, «заранее принятое решение» и нет здесь ни какого особого нюанса of being in the process of departing.


Это слишком общий взгляд. А я говорю о нюансах: поскольку не существует ни абсолютных синонимов, ни абсолютно синонимичных высказываний, любое отличие чем-то продиктовано.



> А в чем именно состоит завершенность действия? То есть _идём_ – не известно дойдем ли до кинотеатра, а _пойдем_, то уж точно ни в каком баре не застрянем?


Думаю, дело в другом: на чем говорящий акцентирует внимание - на процессе или на результате. Что главное для него в высказывании?

Мы завтра идем в кино. Тут главное - "идем", т.е. процесс.
Мы завтра пойдем в кино. Тут главное - "кино", т.е. результат действия.

По крайней мере, я воспринимаю это именно так.




> Не думаю, что это удачный пример, чтобы объяснять человеку глаголы совершенного и несовершенного вида.


Речь идет не о видах глагола, а о разнице между сов. буд. глаголом и несов. наст. глаголом, использумых для описания действия в будущем.


----------



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> Мы завтра идем в кино. Тут главное - "идем", т.е. процесс.
> Мы завтра пойдем в кино. Тут главное - "кино", т.е. результат действия.


Я, честно говоря, не понял и не уловил нюанса _процесс vs. результат действия_.
 Выше я дал пример, где, по-моему, одно слово нельзя заменить другим. Еще один пример:
Вы звоните мне и приглашаете меня на вечеринку, которая состоится завтра. Я говорю: «Извини, Maroseika,  сейчас у меня гостит мой друг, и завтра мы идем в музей».
 Можно употребить и _пойдем_, но  _идем_, как я думаю,  подчеркивает уже принятое решение. Полностью совпадает с континиус в английском.
- Come to my party tomorrow.
- Sorry, but I can’t. You see, a friend of mine is visiting me at the moment and we are going to museum tomorrow.

Другой пример:
- Что ты делаешь завтра?
- Завтра иду/пойду на море.
I don’t see any difference. You can use either.

- Что ты делаешь завтра?
- Ещё не решил. Может пойду на море.
_Иду_ cannot be used here.

Еще пример:
Сын просит маму:
- Мама, пойдём сегодня в цирк!
- Сегодня я занята, но мы обязательно пойдем в воскресенье. 
_Идем_ will not do here. I mean the last sentence. 



Maroseika said:


> Это слишком общий взгляд. А я говорю о нюансах: поскольку не существует ни абсолютных синонимов, ни абсолютно синонимичных высказываний, любое отличие чем-то продиктовано.


Вы, наверное, пытаетесь меня запутать, и, должен сказать, Вы в этом преуспели  Если серьезно, то я имел ввиду, что ни во фразе _Мы завтра уезжаем_, ни в её английском эквиваленте _We arе leaving tomorrow_ нет ни какого нюанса of being in the process of departing.


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> Вы звоните мне и приглашаете меня на вечеринку, которая состоится завтра. Я говорю: «Извини, Maroseika,  сейчас у меня гостит мой друг, и завтра мы идем в музей».
> Можно употребить и _пойдем_, но  _идем_, как я думаю,  подчеркивает уже принятое решение.


Мне кажется, что и "пойдем в музей" означает принятое решение. Разница в смысловом ударении. 
Еще раз повторю - таково мое ощущение как носителя языка.



> Вы, наверное, пытаетесь меня запутать, и, должен сказать, Вы в этом преуспели  Если серьезно, то я имел ввиду, что ни во фразе _Мы завтра уезжаем_, ни в её английском эквиваленте _We arе leaving tomorrow_ нет ни какого нюанса of being in the process of departing.


Про английский ничего сказать не могу. Пускай носители АЯ объясняют разницу между we are leaving tomorrow, we leave tomorrow и we'll leave tomorrow.
Что же до РЯ, то я этот оттенок определенно чувствую. 
Вот более яркий пример: 

- Ты чего в всокресенье [завтра] делаешь?

- Сплю.
- Сначала как следует посплю (а потом кой-чего по дому поделаю).


----------



## Q-cumber

Я бы сказал "Сначала как следует высплюсь (отосплюсь)...."  - тут акцент на результат  <to get enough sleep>.


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> ни во фразе _Мы завтра уезжаем_, ни в её английском эквиваленте _We arе leaving tomorrow_ нет ни какого нюанса of being in the process of departing.


Как полагают носители АЯ, некоторый нюанс - хотя и иного рода - тут есть: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1417980 .


----------



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> Как полагают носители АЯ, некоторый нюанс - хотя и иного рода - тут есть: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1417980 .


Естественно, что *иного рода* есть!


> The explanations of the differences between use of these tenses is lengthy, however, and probably outside the scope of this forum. Any good intermediate English grammar book should explain it well, though.


Один пример:
Я собираюсь в супермаркет и говорю:
- I’m going to buy some bread, sausages, etc.
-Don’t forget to buy beer.
- OK. I’ll buy it.
В последнем предложении нельзя употреблять континиус. Для меня это не нюанс иного рода, а правило. 
Но в ходе дискуссии, на которую Вы даете ссылку, я не заметил, чтобы кто-нибудь сказал о нюансе нахождения в процессе чего-нибудь. 
Хотя конечно, человек, совершающий/который будет совершать какое либо действие, находится/будет находится в процессе его совершения. Тут не поспоришь! Нюанс фразы, _я сплю_ заключается в том, что я нахожусь в процессе сна. Наверное и это правильно  Но ещё раз возвращусь к Вашей цитате в посте №6


> Мы завтра уезжаем. We arе leaving tomorrow. Accent (nuance): tomorrow we'll be in the process of departing.


Я уверен, что главное, о чем сообщает фраза,это то, что завтра нас здесь не будет, а не то, что мы будем находиться в процессе отъезда.
О ссылке на английский форум: равным образом, кто-нибудь из иностранцев может дать ссылку на нашу дискуссию и потом спорить:
- Вот Maroseika говорит, что фраза _Мы завтра уезжаем_ содержит нюанс of being in the process of departing. А он ведь носитель русского языка.
- Но человек из Севастополя говорит, что такого нюанса нет, а он ведь тоже рожденный в СССР.


----------



## Maroseika

Бог с ним, с английским. Разумеется, там иные оттенки смысла. Я сослался на ту ветку лишь как на иллюстрацию того, что абсолютно синонимичных конструкций ни в каком языке быть не может, какой-то нюанс обязательно должен быть.
Впрочем, акцент на процессе в конструкции "завтра уезжаем" - лишь мое ощущение. Вот что об этом говорят ученые: http://rusgram.narod.ru/1490-1515.html (пар. 1506). 
"Выделяются следующие типы *переносного употребления форм настоящего** времени*: 
- ...  
*- настоящее при обозначении будущих действий*.
Настоящее при обозначении будущих действий имеет две разновидности. Первая разновидность – *настоящее время намеченного действия.* [Это] действие осуществляется в будущем, но намерение, готовность, решимость его осуществить или уверенность в том, что оно произойдет, появляются уже в настоящем. В данном употреблении выступают глаголы, которые могут обозначать действие преднамеренное, зависящее от воли субъекта...".
Поскольку область применения простого будущего определяется более общо, первую форму - настоящее время намеченного действия - можно считать специфическим способом выражения будущего действия - с вышеописанным значением.


----------



## Panda Nocta

dec-sev said:


> Я уверен, что главное, о чем сообщает фраза,это то, что завтра нас здесь не будет, а не то, что мы будем находиться в процессе отъезда.
> О ссылке на английский форум: равным образом, кто-нибудь из иностранцев может дать ссылку на нашу дискуссию и потом спорить:
> - Вот Maroseika говорит, что фраза _Мы завтра уезжаем_ содержит нюанс of being in the process of departing. А он ведь носитель русского языка.
> - Но человек из Севастополя говорит, что такого нюанса нет, а он ведь тоже рожденный в СССР.


Длящийся и совершенный аспекты очень четко видны в определенных обстоятельствах, в других же могут быть незаметными. Для меня _"я завтра уеду"_ обычно означает _"послезавтра и потом меня не будет, не приходи, не звони и т.п."_. _"Я завтра уезжаю"_ является чуть более расплывчатым, но только этот вариант из двух может подчеркивать длящийся аспект: _"я завтра уезжаю, поэтому ты сможешь увидеть в окно, как я буду грузить чемоданы в машину" _ (_"я завтра уеду, поэтому ты сможешь увидеть в окно, как я буду грузить чемоданы в машину" )_. Либо незавершенность: _"я завтра уезжаю, поэтому приходи пораньше, чтобы меня застать"_


----------



## dec-sev

То есть не сама фраза «мы завтра уезжаем»  или то, что она употреблена в настоящем времени, а то в каком контексте она используется, может придать какой-нибудь оттенок.
_Мы завтра уезжаем. Поезд в 2 часа. Если хочешь, приходи на вокзал проводить нас._ 
Конечно, здесь лучше употребить _уезжаем_. 
Но:
_- Приходи ко мне в воскресенье.
- Не могу – я в субботу уезжаю._
Ни какого аспекта длительности, а то, что,  ученые называют «настоящее время намеченного действия». Что, впрочем, ясно и без ученых


----------



## Apus apus

Oh dear.  I understand that it is even tricky for you guys.
What about us, poor non native speakers ?


----------



## Maroseika

In fact there is no problem for the natives to decide between these two variant depending on the context and desirable sense nuance.
The real problem though is to explain the choice.


----------



## dec-sev

Apus apus said:


> Oh dear.  I understand that it is even tricky for you guys.
> What about us, poor non native speakers ?



Are you still here?  I’ve always thought that the second page of the discussion  turns _Russian forum_ into _Only for Russians forum_.  Non Russians never last that long.  To be serious, I’m sorry if instead of clearing the matter up I’ve caused more confusion. The fact is that I thought and still think that what Maroseika said in his post #6 was misleading, or at least confusing with no more context. 



> The real problem though is to explain the choice.


 Agree.
My be this is a bit off-topic, but still:
A Russian named Valeriy, our colleague from Norway and I are in our office. The Norwegian does not speak Russian at all and the only Russian word  he knows is _пиво_  He must have heard the word _спасибо_ and asks me what it means. I answer him that this is Russian for _thanks_ or _thank you_. Here Valeriy puts in and says: “Спасибо is from, Cпаси-бог --  Save God». The foreigner shoots a perplexed look at me and I say: “Forget about it, just remember Спасибо is thank you”.
May be _cпасибо_ comes from _cпаси,Бог_ indeed. But in that situation explaining it only caused confusion. And I thought that your “in the process…” was equally confusing.


----------



## mabimabi

I'm a beginner, for now I'm doing this way: future? > perfective present. Present? > imperfective present.

Without many mindfucks (!). When I'll be improved, (never...), I'll start paying attention to nuances, that are really interesting, it's like seeing the world in a different ways, but, de facto, this mechanism reduces your speed and fluency (I'm talking about a beginner).


----------



## englishman

Wasmachien said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having some difficulties understanding the nuances between идти and пойти. For example: what's the difference between 'завтра мы идём в кино' and 'завтра мы пойдём в кино'? I know that пойти has more to do with 'starting to go/set off' but that doesn't seem to be the case here?
> 
> Thanks.



This is a notoriously tricky area of Russian for non-native speakers. I think that a possible translation of these two would be:

'завтра мы идём в кино' = "tomorrow we'll be going to the cinema" 

This provides no clue as to whether or not the process of "going" will be completed.

'завтра мы пойдём в кино' = "tomorrow we'll go to the cinema"

Here, the intention is to convey the idea that, tomorrow, by the end of the day, you will have completed the visit to the cinema.


----------



## Maroseika

englishman said:


> 'завтра мы идём в кино' = "tomorrow we'll be going to the cinema"
> 
> This provides no clue as to whether or not the process of "going" will be completed.



I don't think so. Actually in both cases there is no guarantee the process will be completed, but our intention is the same - to go to the cinema. Therefore both phrases mean the same in English. 
As for "tomorrow we'll be going to the cinema" it rather means Завтра мы будем идти в кино, which sounds strange if taken isolated, but may be use like that, for example:
Завтра мы будем идти (better проходить, of course)  мимо твоего дома  в кино и постучим тебе в окошко.


----------



## covar

Present Continuous in the Future.
_В субботу мы обедаем в гостях. - We are dining out on Saturday.
_


----------



## Maroseika

More precisely it is called Present Tense of the Prospected Action (§ 1506).


----------

